# koiteichfilter



## koi fan (21. Juni 2010)

Hallo
ich suche einen filter für meinen 32.000l koiteich.
Es soll keiner von oase sein den ich habe gehört das die müll sind.
vieleicht einen naxus?


----------



## zAiMoN (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: koiteichfilter*

vielleicht einen selberbauen? :shock

du bist hier in einem der besten teichforen guck doch mal in die verschiedenen themenbereiche 

und wenn dir hier einer helfen soll , solltest du bilder von deinem teich hochladen und richtige angaben machen von deiner teichgröße und besatzdichte usw..
les dich mal durchs forum sonst wirst du immer das gleich hören bzw. lesen


----------



## robsig12 (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: koiteichfilter*

Von Oase gibt es für die Grösse keine Filter mehr, ausserdem sind diese Filter nie für einen Koiteich geeignet.
Du meinst wohl Nexus Filter.

Du kannst billig in ein bis zwei IBC Container einen Filter ganz einfach selber bauen. Anleitungen gibt es viele hier.

Wenn Du mehr Geld ausgeben willst, würde ich zu einem Vliesfilter oder Trommelfilter tendieren. 
Aber halt ganz andere Preisklasse und Folgekosten.


----------



## sternhausen (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: koiteichfilter*

Hallo koifan

Für einen 32000 liter Koiteich mit dementsprechend Koibesatz hast du 2 Möglichkeiten.
1. Möglichkeit, du gibst wenig Geld aus und bastelst selbst herum.
Wird vieleicht auch eine Zeitlang mit dementsprechend Aufwand funzen, oder 
2. Möglichkeit, du investierst lieber gleich mal ein wenig Geld, kaufst dir einen ordentlichen Filter und hast dafür Ruhe.

Die, die mit der 1. Möglicheit beginnen, landen früher oder später auch bei der 2. Möglichkeit.
Nur mit dem Nachteil, dass sie zuerst vieleicht wenig Geld unnötig ausgegebem haben, dabei ihre  Nerven und Freizeit dafür sehr beansprucht haben.

Entscheiden muss jedoch immer jeder selbst.

Grüße Reinhard


----------



## Kaje (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: koiteichfilter*



robsig12 schrieb:


> Von Oase gibt es für die Grösse keine Filter mehr, ausserdem sind diese Filter nie für einen Koiteich geeignet.



Hallo Robert,

OASE gibt bei dem großteil ihrer Filter das Teichvolumen bei Koibesatz an, worauf schließen läßt, dass Sie diesen auch als Koifilter vertreiben, auch wenn dieser noch so eine kleine Kiste ist, die nicht Koitauglich sein kann.




sternhausen schrieb:


> Hallo koifan
> 
> Für einen 32000 liter Koiteich mit dementsprechend Koibesatz hast du 2 Möglichkeiten.
> 1. Möglichkeit, du gibst wenig Geld aus und bastelst selbst herum.
> ...



Hallo Rheinhard,

Hier in der Technikecke gibt es viele Beispiele, dass ein selbstbau Filter auch bei diesem Teichvolumen mit Koibesatz bestens funktionieren kann!


----------



## robsig12 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: koiteichfilter*



Kaje schrieb:


> Hallo Robert,
> 
> OASE gibt bei dem großteil ihrer Filter das Teichvolumen bei Koibesatz an, worauf schließen läßt, dass Sie diesen auch als Koifilter vertreiben, auch wenn dieser noch so eine kleine Kiste ist, die nicht Koitauglich sein kann.



Genauso habe ich ja geschrieben. :smoki

Keine Filter für Koiteiche!


----------



## sternhausen (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: koiteichfilter*

Hallo Jens

Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass die Selbstbaufilter nicht funzen, wobei man auch unterscheiden muss, den funktionieren ist nicht gleich funktionieren, jeder stellt andere Ansprüche.
Und wenn es so einfach wäre, würde sich jeder 2 Tage in die Garage stellen, 150 Euro investieren und sich einen Selbstbaufilter aus 3 Regenwassertonnen oder  IBC Behältern anfertigen.
Jedoch ich und ich denke auch viele andere wollen ihre Koi genießen und nicht pausenlos irgendwelche Filter, Matten oder sonstiges reinigen.
Und nur so zum Spaß wird auch kein Mensch tausende Euro für eine vernünftige Filterung ausgeben, den handwerkliches Geschick haben sicherlich die meisten.
Aber ich habe es ja schon geschrieben, die meisten ernsthaften Koibesitzer steigen früher oder später um.

Grüße Reinhard


----------



## koi fan (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: koiteichfilter*

Hi 
ich möchte keinen Filter selber bauen


----------



## Digicat (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: koiteichfilter*

Servus Koi fan

OK ... Wieviel Geld willst du in die Hand nehmen 

Vliesfilter, Trommelfilter

Nexus kenne ich nicht ....


----------



## koi fan (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: koiteichfilter*

hi 
digicat so etwa 2500 euro


----------



## Digicat (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: koiteichfilter*

Servus Koi fan

Na da paßt ja der Link zum "Vließer"


----------



## Koi-Uwe (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: koiteichfilter*

Ja Helmut,
Der 600er Izumi sollte passen  und man ist alle sorgen los (außer das man Vlies kaufen muss)
Bei dem Momo ist keine Bioeinheit bei, also Extrakosten.


----------



## sternhausen (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: koiteichfilter*

Hallo Koifan

Ich würde dir den hier empfehlen
Mamovlieser 500 mit integrierter Biowanne

Hab den selbst auch und bin mehr als begeistert.
Da hast du eine komplette Filtereinheit, bestehend aus Vliesfilter und Biowanne.
Da stimmt das Preis Leistungsverhältnis absolut

Grüße Reinhard


----------

